# LCD TV "Tie-Down"



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Just got father-in-law a new 55" LCD TV. Setting it on an console / TV cabinet that's plenty big for it.

TV only weighs 17 lbs. and it sits on these flimsy plastic feet. The cabinet is sturdy enough (though just veneered press-board). As I watch him tooling around in the wheelchair, I worry that he'll knock in to the cabinet and cause that plastic TV to tip right over.

Can't mount the thing to the wall 'cause this is a brand new assisted living center and NOTHING can get screwed to the walls (silly, but no use fighting city hall).

My first reaction is to lay some pierced metal strapping over the feet and cinch 'em down with some wood screws. Four such "anchors" should ensure no tipping, and there's no way he can knock over the whole cabinet.

Anybody got a better idea?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

You could make some wood hold downs. A set of 4 that reach over the edge of the feet and screw into the cabinet. Finish to match the cabinet. Hope that makes sense…


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

How about attaching straps to the TV and then to the upper back edge of the cabinet? At least then it can't fall forward. That is what I did in a similar situation. I think I just bought a kit for that very purpose.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

No much help here but can't help from saying "if you have ever been a landlord you'd better understan why they don't what people screwing thing to the wall".


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

plywood piece size of the cabinet top and your options are unlimited (epoxy, screws, etc)


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> How about attaching straps to the TV and then to the upper back edge of the cabinet? At least then it can t fall forward. That is what I did in a similar situation. I think I just bought a kit for that very purpose.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


That would be my solution so I ditto this idea.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

There are several simple solutions available that might suit your situation…

QuakeHOLD! 4520 Universal Flat Screen Safety Straps



Non Tipping Safety Strap Kit



I personally prefer the store bought method over the metal straps with the wood screws. Cleaner, relatively inexpensive and designed to do what you'd want it to do.

You could also opt for a more sturdy stand to replace the flimsy plastic feet with something like this.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Or use any of the Goop, Sticky strip kinda of stuff. It will hold a TV to a wall, so it would certainly keep one from tipping over off of a cabinet. Evidently all the earthquake prone folks of Cali use it to hold their valuables still during a quake.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Two more suggestions, both utilization the VESA mount on back of TV:

1) Install a piece of plywood on back of cabinet, and either mount the TV directly to it, or use wall mounting kit.

2) If back of cabinet is junk, then make a "L" shaped bracket; one side under the TV, and one behind. Screw the plate under the TV to top of cabinet. Mount the TV like the #1.

With both of these, the entire cabinet will fall forward, if it's going to fall.

The VESA mount uses metric screw size based on the size of the TV mounting plate. Can find the VESA standards information online easily.

Cheers!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would either screw through the tv base into the stand or use carpet tape.


----------

